# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Gurbetçi Türk Kendini Aldatan Eşini Baltayla Öldürdü

## veli

gurbt.jpg
Almanyanın Baden-Württemberg eyaletinin Bad Krozingen kentinde bir Türk, ayrı yaşadığı eşini baltayla öldürdü, yanında bulunan erkeği yaraladı. Evi de ateşe veren zanlı saklandığı yerde yakalandı.

----------

